# dangerous driving reported issue!?



## uberlol (May 26, 2016)

befor i had 2 issues 1:did not directly to pick up !! 2:city knowlage.....

anyway now city knowlage has been removed from my profile and there is two dangerous driving report !! why city knowlage has been removed ?? does it mean that someone edit their report ?! 

how much should i worry about those dangerous driving report's ??!!

rating : 4.70 after 420 lifetime trips


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

uberlol said:


> 420 lifetime trips


This is your problem. Less 420 trips will improve your driving.


----------

